

Developing a Software Library for Graph Analytics - heidibrayer
http://blog.sei.cmu.edu/post.cfm/developing-a-software-library-for-graph-analytics

======
yzh
Check out our GPU graph library:
[http://gunrock.github.io/gunrock/](http://gunrock.github.io/gunrock/) Still
in very early phase (v0.2)

